# Xúc luôn 5 cái tủ rượu quầy bar đẹp 2001



## Dung Thủy (8/8/21)

Xúc luôn 5 cái tủ rượu quầy bar đẹp 2001
Với những cửa hàng quầy bar sang trọng thì không thể nào thiếu được những chiếc tủ bảo quản rượu vang sang trọng có thiết kế tinh tế. Vậy làm sao để chọn mua được những mẫu tủ rượu quầy bar đẹp giá thành tốt, hãy cùng Tuuopruou.com tìm hiểu ngay sau đây nhé!
Tổng hợp những mẫu tủ rượu quầy bar đẹp đẳng cấp đang được chọn mua hiện nay
1.    Tủ ướp rượu vang Brandt CB377V




Mục Lục [Ẩn]
•    1. Tủ ướp rượu vang tủ rượu đẹp phòng khách
 Brandt CB377V
•    2. Tủ ướp rượu Kadeka KA110WR
•    3. Tủ ướp rượu Malloca MWC180BG
•    4. Tủ ướp rượu Kadeka KS194TL/TR
•    5. Tủ ướp rượu Malloca tủ rượu cầu thang phòng khách MWC46BG

•    Tủ ướp rượu vang Brandt CB377V có dung tích 126 chai
•    Hai khoang bảo quản nhiệt độ riêng biệt
•    Khoang trên dung tích 64 chai
•    Khoang dưới tủ bảo quán rượu vang Brandt có dung tích 62 chai
•    Chống đông tuyết tự động
•    Cửa kính đảo chiều, 03 lớp chống tia UV
•    Xếp hạng chuẩn SN-ST
>> Xem thêm: Top 5 tủ ướp rượu giá rẻ nhập khẩu cao cấp
2. Tủ ướp rượu Kadeka KA110WR

•    Tủ ướp rượu Kadeka KA110WR có trữ lượng 121 chai, một vùng nhiệt độ 7°C-18°C.
•    11 kệ gỗ với viền thép không gỉ.
•    Bộ lọc than hoạt tính, bộ nhớ nhiệt độ.
•    Quạt làm lạnh tuần hoàn để cân bằng nhiệt độ lưu trữ.
•    Rung động thấp và xả đông tự động.
•    Cửa kính 3 lớp chống tia UV.
•    Đối với hãng Kadeka thì giá tủ rượu của model này đang rất hợp lý và được rất nhiều cửa hàng cũng như khách hàng ưa chuộng.
3. Tủ ướp rượu Malloca MWC180BG

•    Tủ ướp rượu Malloca MWC180BG âm tủ/ độc lập
•    Sức chứa 154 chai
•    Lọc than hoạt tính giúp không khí sạch lưu chuyển bên trong
•    Ngăn rượu bằng gỗ với cạnh viền inox
•    Tủ rượu vang malloca  có đèn chiếu sáng bên trong
>> Xem thêm: Tủ đựng rượu vang loại nào tốt? Kinh nghiệm chọn mua?
4. Tủ ướp rượu Kadeka KS194TL/TR

•    Được trang bị hệ thống điều khiển cảm ứng dễ sử dụng, theo dõi và điều chình nhiệt độ mong muốn của tủ bảo quản rượu vang kadeka dựa trên việc lựa chọn các loại rượu vang mà bạn có trong bộ sưu tập.
•    Cửa kính tràn không vành, 3 lớp chống tia UV với ánh sáng xanh dương hoặc đỏ giúp bạn dễ dàng quan sát được bộ sưu tập bên trong. Bạn có thể dễ dàng điều chỉnh nhiệt độ thông qua bảng điều khiển cảm ứng thiết kế ngay mặt trước.
•    Tủ bảo quản rượu KS194TL/TR được thiết kế 13 kệ trượt kim loại có chặn, 2 giá đỡ giúp bạn sắp xếp được nhiều chai hơn hoặc có thể bỏ bớt kệ để phù hợp với từng loại rượu.
5. Tủ ướp rượu Malloca MWC46BG

•    Tủ ướp rượu Malloca MWC46BG có sức chứa : 46 chai
•    Tủ đứng âm tủ hoặc đứng độc lập
•    Cửa kính 3 lớp chống tia UV
•    Khung cửa và tay nắm dễ cầm, mang lại cảm giác dễ chịu khi mở cửa
•    Kích thước tủ bảo quản rượu vang: W595 x D570 x H820mm


----------

